# coyote hunting



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in interest in hunting coyotes but have no idea what tactics to use. i was wondering if anyone could give me some tips? im not asking for anyones secret honey hole or anything just need some info to get started off. thanks


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Drive to the desert. Park your truck where ever. walk about 50 to 100 yards and sit down turn on your electric call and go through all of the sounds it makes in 5 minutes. Listen to the coyotes howl for a bit. Then give up and drive around for the rest of the day. thats how I have seen it done. _O\


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, sounds like somebody is a little bitter about coyote hunting...


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> Drive to the desert. Park your truck where ever. walk about 50 to 100 yards and sit down turn on your electric call and go through all of the sounds it makes in 5 minutes. Listen to the coyotes howl for a bit. Then give up and drive around for the rest of the day. thats how I have seen it done. _O\


wow, now i know why your name is 10 year quest!! :lol: maybe you should change your tactics moron!


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have no idea about where to start, buy yourself a cheap rabbit squaller (Zepps 1080 is a personal favorite for about 12 bucks). Then buy yourself a good coyote hunting DVD and watch it. Try to match how they do their calls on the DVD, and take notice of the terrain and how they set-up for each of their sets. 
Full body camo is a must, including gloves and face mask.
Don't give up too soon. Too many friends gave up yote hunting because they tried it twice without seeing anything. I went probably 10 times (hunting days, not set ups in a day) before my first pup on the ground. You learn a little every time you go.
And don't start with the west desert, there are tons o' coyotes everywhere. West Desert yotes are trained very well by all the new callers that go out there.

Have fun


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I'M NOT BITTER D*mnIT! I am just making funny at the things I have Seen and done in the desert. Yes I have hunted that way. No I did not expect to see much. Yes I had a good time. Mabye this year I will take a more serious approach at coyote hunting. Oh and Frank, your name should be harmless2deer.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I will encourage you to look at the numerous posts on the forum about this topic.

I have spent tons of money on camo, rifle, fox pro, and so on. So far no coyote. But I did get a fox.

I think that the key is learning what calls work best for the time of year, what areas are GOOD areas, and patience. 

You will get a lot of advice on this forum about the topic, but you will need to learn which words are good advice and which are just that.... words.

Good luck. If you figure it out, let me know


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

dont hunt the typical places everyone looks for coyote. Get away from the roads.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Get the video Truth About Calling Coyotes by Primos one of the best vidoes to learn from IMO. I watch it everytime before I go out just to refresh and learn something else. It took me 2 years to put my first dog on the ground. Location is of utmost importance find a place with lots of sign, scat and tracks, and where you can hide your vehicle, then walk in as quitely as possible with as little movement as possible, watch the wind as you want to watch downwind which most coyotes will come in from. Sit down and watch for a few minutes as sometimes you can catch them before you start calling. 
This time of year you can start with a distress call, I've noticed a jack rabbit works the best but any will do, you need to put heart into calling, imagine what a rabbit in distress would sound like. Later in the year you will need to use more howls in your set ups as the coyotes are getting educated to distress calls so you have to fool them into thinking your another coyote. The video I mentioned goes over all this and shows some examples. 
Anyway if anybody wants to come down to Emery County I would love to go out.
I have called in five this year but have only connected with one.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I sure saw a TON of tracks yesterday in a spot I'll be trying soon, I hope. 

I'm wondering, though, has anyone tried and had success in using any kind of decoys? I've read stories of some who train their pet dog to go be a decoy. Then the coyotes coming in set their focus on that dog and B-line it in. Anyone try this?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

tuffluckdriller said:


> I sure saw a TON of tracks yesterday in a spot I'll be trying soon, I hope.
> 
> I'm wondering, though, has anyone tried and had success in using any kind of decoys? I've read stories of some who train their pet dog to go be a decoy. Then the coyotes coming in set their focus on that dog and B-line it in. Anyone try this?


I have never tried this but from what I know you stake your dog down a short distance from you and wait. If the dog yips and whines alot that is even better.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never tried it and probably wont just because you never know which direction the coyote is coming from and could sneak up and you not see it, unless you don't care about your dog. 
I have used decoys before and seem to work great for taking the focus off from you, the yote coyote is a good one, I personally use the Mojo Crazy Critter and have used the fox pro decoys.


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> tuffluckdriller said:
> 
> 
> > I sure saw a TON of tracks yesterday in a spot I'll be trying soon, I hope.
> ...


you dont know!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have seen a similar method using dogs, but they were not staked just running around, but close to the hunter. The yotes would not stay away even after being shot at.


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

If you would like some good info, visit predatorquest.com and e-mail them and they are happy to share anything you need to know. I have been hunting dogs for 20 years and i am still learning, but its great fun and makes the winter go by faster. We also have alot of knowlegable coyote hunters on this site to, so eather or! Just some helpful hints. Good luck!


----------

